# Classifieds Section (Sell & Trade)



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

I just cleaned out all the old ads for the classifieds section.
now, do you guys still want three separate sections ? or, one section that covers For Sale, For Trade, and ISO (In Search Of) under the one heading "Classifieds".


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Whichever one is easier to manage is fine with me. Never used it.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

I like the 
*For Sale, Wanted & Trade under one heading of "Classifieds"*


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am a big fan of “ Keep it Simple” I agree one section.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

I think that with what very little traffic is in the classifieds (presently, none) one roof is sufficient. if we need more in the future, we can certainly modify it then.
thanks guys for your input.

*Edit:* since this is a VERY small forum, there is no set limit as to how many posts you need in order to post in the classifieds. as we know from other forums, some people join just to sell something and gone. I vote to let it stay as is (with no limits) and try to recruit those (one-and-gone) members to stay awhile to share in the forums.


----------



## revnd2000 (Nov 28, 2021)

I am rather new but it seems that the way it is continues to work.
Rev.


----------

